# FOTD with Bloomsberry Tiger Lily & Deceptive!



## PrettyKitty (Apr 9, 2005)

Now, 3 pics of me for the same price!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bloomsberry Tiger Lily isn't reddish like the bigger pic, its my natural cheeks color under the blush.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 9, 2005)

omg don't you just love the pore mini.? it works so great! anyways..i always love your looks..always so fresh and clean!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 9, 2005)

does the minimizer REALLY work? does it also control shine or does it just minimize the pores? and do you use it over or under or instead of your moisturizer?
....so many questions, sorry *lol*


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 9, 2005)

Love the look!  Awsome blush-just ordered it!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 9, 2005)

Pore Minimizer really help my skin to stay matte, and its a good base for my foundation. My pores looks smaller, but they are not very big anyway.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 9, 2005)

beautiful honey!!!


----------



## lsd210 (Apr 9, 2005)

WOW! You look amazing!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 10, 2005)

I love it! It looks very fresh and summery!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 10, 2005)

sooo gorgeous! I just love how naturally flushed your cheeks look!!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 10, 2005)

so gorgeous. i tell you this everytime but you're my idol <3 you!!!

and off topic but i always love the backgrounds in your pics


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 10, 2005)

Thx again ladies!! 

Ooops I forgot something, Pore Minimizer go after the moisturizer, and before the foundation. Its a makeup primer!


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 10, 2005)

Love it! I agree that your looks are always clean and fresh, something I would wear everyday!

May I have your nose please (I hate my nose!)? LOL! You have such GORGEOUS bone structure Prettykitty!


----------



## macmilf (Apr 10, 2005)

no really do u model or anything? lol. skin looks flawless and i love the blush on u. i still have a hard time putting on blush it doesn't come out the way i want it to


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 10, 2005)

Aww thank you!! That's the first time someone tell me that I have beautiful bone structure! LOL


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 10, 2005)

No, I'm not a model, maybe just a model for Specktra. 

Blush is always hard to apply, who want to look like a clown?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 3, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## KJam (Dec 3, 2005)

Pretty - I am going to have to try out the pore minimizer (never heard of such a thing!)


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 3, 2005)

Pretty face and I'm jealous of the sunshine in your pic... it's snowing outside right now.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 3, 2005)

honey you are so gorg!! i love the look heaps and your skin is to die for!!


----------



## breathless (Dec 3, 2005)

awww! amazing!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 3, 2005)

that's so glowy looking! love it! lol


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 3, 2005)

you are just too beautiful :O  i love your FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and well this one is no exception, awesome!!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 4, 2005)

Very fresh and sexy.  I love the side glance.  So what do you think about the pore minimizer?  I tried it (at the suggestion of a MAC MA) and it really didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

OMG I miss my 'dark' skin and long hair!! I almost want to cry!

As for the Pore Minimizer stuff, it was only a sample... I can't remember if it was really good.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for bumpign these up, girl! I love your FOTDs!


----------



## user4 (Dec 6, 2005)

so pretty!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Love Your Photos Girly.  You Have Beautiful Skin


----------



## xiahe (Dec 6, 2005)

oh miss PrettyKitty, i absolutely *ADORE* your FOTDs. ♥♥♥


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 6, 2005)

oh I didn't see this.. very pretty.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 6, 2005)

I <3 your tan Its very natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great MU!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 6, 2005)

You look so pretty =)


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 12, 2005)

wow you look so much like adriane curry (or however you spell her name)


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 17, 2005)

nice...very pretty


----------

